# Breeding "spotted" snails



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Couple weeks ago I picked up 6 "spotted" snails. They are about the size of my thumb nail so they arnt those tiny little buggers thats are everywhere in a tank. For this reason I'm intrested in breeding them. Iv had snails before the they took off like wild fire but I dunno how I did it 
Any specific things snails need to breed like food or a certain temp... or just time to acually find eachother?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It sounds like you picked up some Nerite Snails. You can forget about breeding them as their eggs that are tiny white dots only hatch in salt or brackish water.


----------

